# 36TH Annual Hall of Fame Fishing Tournament



## jjordan (Sep 6, 2006)

hey guys the 36TH Annual Hall Of Fame fishing tournament is starting this sat. the 24th and will run through the following sun. the 1st. Both inshore and offshore categories. Info and tickets are available at the byg and most area bait camps. weigh in station is the GYB and its open every day. During the week its only open in the afternoon on the weekends all day. come out and fish a great tournament thats going on its 36th year.


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

Can you post up a copy of the flyer please.. I havent seen one around anywhere yet

Thomas


----------



## jjordan (Sep 6, 2006)

ill see if i can round one up, if your in the galveston are try the GYB


----------



## jjordan (Sep 6, 2006)

you could also check louis bait camp, thats where we have all our club meetings


----------

